# Looking for Trumpeter 1/32 ME-262



## AVRO ARROW (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello,

I'm looking to trade for a Trumpeter 1/32 ME262, have other Trumpeter 1/32 to trade with.

Thank you.
AVRO ARROW


----------



## prem895 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have one to trade


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 12, 2015)

You might be out of luck, the guy hasn't been here for 5 years.

Geo


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 12, 2015)

Good job he wasn't looking for some colour pics for his model....................................


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2015)

Or, unlike our other fella, he _actually_ found pics of it...


----------

